# Relocating Faceplate Screen via custom wire?



## Krieger88 (Apr 25, 2012)

So here's the rundown. I own a car I love minus the fact that oem headunit is lame and unless you hack it up or buy an ugly stupidly expensive metra kit, you don't have many options.

I've had my eye on a double din Pioneer with a removable faceplate screen, I'd like to somehow have an adapter/extension made so where I can mount the chassis behind the glovebox or wherever, and run the custom extension either into a custom mounting or if the wires durable then maybe have it as like a remote that I can store in the arm rest compartment.

So where can I find someone who can DEFINITELY make this custom connection? 

*And before anyone says, just get a dsp and be done with it. A)I've already run the jbl ms8 and helix dsp in this car last year. I don't care for active tbh, I prefer passive with a nice eq and I achieve what I need. It'll bug me if I have a dsp's potential wasted on a passive setup. I also want the pioneer deck for the full android integration *


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Krieger88 said:


> So here's the rundown. I own a car I love minus the fact that oem headunit is lame and unless you hack it up or buy an ugly stupidly expensive metra kit, you don't have many options.
> 
> I've had my eye on a double din Pioneer with a removable faceplate screen, I'd like to somehow have an adapter/extension made so where I can mount the chassis behind the glovebox or wherever, and run the custom extension either into a custom mounting or if the wires durable then maybe have it as like a remote that I can store in the arm rest compartment.
> 
> ...


I've done it. Get someone with good soldering skills and a dam good solder rig. (Metcal or such) and solder the ribbon cable to wires and the wires. Works great, I used a avhx4100nex


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Just a heads up: Check pacparts.com for an extra ribbon cable or parts that you can use to hack up as needed.


----------



## Krieger88 (Apr 25, 2012)

And just for reference of the metra kit https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgcnGYGehwI
If I was able to get this for like half the msrp price I'd consider it for the convenience. Also don't know how the nav unit makes a difference in installation.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

When I did it I hacked off the face dock with a dremmel and used the base and cut the ribbon cable , peeled back the leads , soldered wires to extend the cable, mounted the back plate to custom dash and whallah, when you hit eject arms poped out of deck that was remote where it was cut. The video was a tad bit grainy when I was done, in hindsight I should have used something shielded .. Idk . But it worked. Wasn't hard , just a bit of a microscopic operation. Lol the face mounted to the original dock and I glued it into the custom dash that way the face it self was connected through the original plate. 

I would check out that cheaper kit he just posted tho and do it that way. If you can fit it in with the kit, man it's worth the $$$ .


----------



## Krieger88 (Apr 25, 2012)

oabeieo said:


> When I did it I hacked off the face dock with a dremmel and used the base and cut the ribbon cable , peeled back the leads , soldered wires to extend the cable, mounted the back plate to custom dash and whallah, when you hit eject arms poped out of deck that was remote where it was cut. The video was a tad bit grainy when I was done, in hindsight I should have used something shielded .. Idk . But it worked. Wasn't hard , just a bit of a microscopic operation. Lol the face mounted to the original dock and I glued it into the custom dash that way the face it self was connected through the original plate.
> 
> I would check out that cheaper kit he just posted tho and do it that way. If you can fit it in with the kit, man it's worth the $$$ .


It's crazy how in 2016 they don't make any decks with chargable remote screens. (kinda like the table screen installs) Like I'd be happy with the pioneers functions streamed through my phone on an app, I don't care about the cd/dvd function obv. And none of the dsps that I know of have any integration like that. I'll figure something solid out, eventually. Just don't want to do the stupid financial choice either.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

ErinH said:


> Just a heads up: Check pacparts.com for an extra ribbon cable or parts that you can use to hack up as needed.


That's a very good idea ! 

When I did it , the ribbon cable wanted to melt. I had to go out and get a high quality no clean flux otherwise the solder wouldn't stick in time before the heat ruined the cable. 

GET FLUX! No clean. You can use Aquias (washable with water) for a ribbon cable as well and it would be fine if you washed the cable with water, but a good no clean flux would be choice for this mod.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

You can buy the an extra faceplate port (whatever it's called) that is attached the the head unit and just solder small awg wire to that. Then you can plug the faceplate in to the custom extension and remove it anytime you like. It rather simple. It's a fun project when you have a extra parts unit laying around.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Theslaking said:


> You can buy the an extra faceplate port (whatever it's called) that is attached the the head unit and just solder small awg wire to that. Then you can plug the faceplate in to the custom extension and remove it anytime you like. It rather simple. It's a fun project when you have a extra parts unit laying around.


That's a good idea also! A whole other dock. 

The problem I had was I had to cut the cable and peel back the leads, I was unable to solder on to the ribbon cable receiver without damaging it. So instead of risking that I just cut the cable, that way if I made a mistake I could cut off my mistake and start over with the remaining ribbon. 

But yeah that way if he ever wanted to put the deck back together it would be a simple thing .


----------



## Krieger88 (Apr 25, 2012)

oabeieo said:


> That's a good idea also! A whole other dock.
> 
> The problem I had was I had to cut the cable and peel back the leads, I was unable to solder on to the ribbon cable receiver without damaging it. So instead of risking that I just cut the cable, that way if I made a mistake I could cut off my mistake and start over with the remaining ribbon.
> 
> But yeah that way if he ever wanted to put the deck back together it would be a simple thing .


Pioneer AVH4100NEX Parts and Accessories Library from Pacparts

What parts on this list would I need for that?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Krieger88 said:


> Pioneer AVH4100NEX Parts and Accessories Library from Pacparts
> 
> What parts on this list would I need for that?


PacParts: 950FGG8706

That's your ribbon cable , 

You can unscrew the dock, the one I did I cut it so if someone ever hit eject arms wouldn't pop out because of where it was mounted. 

I don't see the dock on there . 
I would just get the ribbon cable , unscrew the dock and put the unit in a place where if some hits eject the arms won't hit anything when they pop out.

Also IIRC the screws were a bi**h to get off.


----------



## Krieger88 (Apr 25, 2012)

oabeieo said:


> PacParts: 950FGG8706
> 
> That's your ribbon cable ,
> 
> ...


How long is this cable?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Krieger88 said:


> How long is this cable?


Maybe 4" more like 3" 

Both ends of the cable are the same, there flat , the receiving part of the ribbon cable on the deck and on dock are same, they have a little plastic gate that slides out that releases the ribbon on both ends. Very simple to get off you can do it with your fingertips .


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

I did it once on an entry level Kenwood deck, it had a fixed face. I had to desolder the face from the main board, then I could remove the face. I mounted the chassis under the seat of my '65 F-100 and the face in the roof over the sunvisor. I cut up a (pre USB)printer cable and used it to make the connection between the fabe and chassis. It worked well, and the visor his the face when parked. I was able to continue my care-free life of never locking the doors.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

A lot of times the port is connected to the ribbon cable. Many Song radios are this way. I'm not sure with these Pioneen's but a quick email/call to Pac Parts would definitely answer this.


----------

